# Valado dos Frades, Nazare



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

We are now interested in buying a new build detached property here. We are planning a visit next month but can someone please tell us something about the place? Ideally, we want to be able to walk to bars / restaurants without taxi or car journeys. 

An agent emailed us yesterday about one new property which has just been reduced from Euros 190,000 to Euros 160,000.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Valado dos Frades is not for you if those are your wishes. There isn't very much there at all. You will end up having to take a taxi everywhere.


----------



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

Silvers, thanks for the quick reply. 

We are looking at Sitio in Nazare but properties there are bigger and pricier than our budget.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Sitio is also a nightmare on sunny days, you cannot park anywhere.


----------

